# Experiment anyone



## mysteryscribe (Jan 3, 2007)

I just had a thought for an experiment. Let me explain the foundation. I bought a few 127 cameras to just mess around with. I have a room full of 120 that I rebuilt ect. Okay so i couldn't get the 127 film easily and I just wanted to check the shutters anyway so i rolled up some 35mm in the 127 papers that I was graciously given. It worked just fine.

I kept my search up for 46mm film the basis for 127 film. I think I have a lead on 13 100ft rolls. I hadn't planned to buy them all, but I just might. Remembering how I used the 35mm in the 127 paper. I began wondering why can't I load the 46mm the same way in a 120 roll of paper. That would give me a negative in my rebuild cameras of 4x7 centimeters. Since I scan all my negs anyway I don't have to match any size.

I think I might just buy the whole 13 rolls and just develope at least some of the color film black and white. 1300 feet will make a lot of rolls of fiilm. A 120 roll is about 30 inches long or 2 1/2 feet.

Now if I can just figure out how to get it into a 4x5 negative holder I'm all set.


----------

